# Real names, an invite



## lux (Mar 2, 2008)

Hi all,

after some considerations I'm inviting every member of this forum to start a nice pratice declaring his real name. Nothing formal, just a friendly invite.

I think Vi Control is the right place where we can avoid hiding behind avatars, and just use alternative forum names for our fun. This implies, in my opinion, offering our real names somewhere.

What do you think about?


----------



## Ashermusic (Mar 2, 2008)

lux @ Sun Mar 02 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> after some considerations I'm inviting every member of this forum to start a nice pratice declaring his real name. Nothing formal, just a friendly invite.
> 
> ...



Fine, I use the screen name Ashermusic for Jay Asher, but in reality I am Hans Zimmer


----------



## dcoscina (Mar 2, 2008)

my name is my screen name. I have nothing to hide.

first name is David.


----------



## nikolas (Mar 2, 2008)

Hehe...

Google "nikolas" and ye shall get my website on the first page... 

my website is http://www.nikolas-sideris.com (www.nikolas-sideris.com) , which pretty much reveals everything. Exactly like David above and almost like you Luca


----------



## lux (Mar 2, 2008)

guys did i sound aggressive? why this accusation feeling?

I used words like "kind invite", "fun", and such and i did put myself at first as target of my invite using "we" and "us". 

There's some sensitivity virus those days here, c'mon.


----------



## Ashermusic (Mar 2, 2008)

lux @ Sun Mar 02 said:


> guys did i sound aggressive? why this accusation feeling?
> 
> I used words like "kind invite", "fun", and such and i did put myself at first as target of my invite using "we" and "us".
> 
> There's some sensitivity virus those days here, c'mon.



We're just teasing Luca, no one is annoyed here from my reading of it.


----------



## José Herring (Mar 2, 2008)

My screen name is josejherring but my real name is Nick Batzdorf. 

Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## lux (Mar 2, 2008)

yeah yeah, its just that David's comment sounded a bit...well..."I have nothing to hide"...yeah, that way.

Anyway, Jay is David and Jose is Nick. I see a nice banning campaign pretty soon...


----------



## woodywoodstock (Mar 2, 2008)

woody is in reality Jochen (still too seldom here)....

cheers


----------



## Ashermusic (Mar 2, 2008)

lux @ Sun Mar 02 said:


> yeah yeah, its just that David's comment sounded a bit...well..."I have nothing to hide"...yeah, that way.
> 
> Anyway, Jay is David and Jose is Nick. I see a nice banning campaign pretty soon...



No, no, Jay is Hans and actually Jose is Nick and Nick is Randy Newman.


----------



## lux (Mar 2, 2008)

Ashermusic @ Sun Mar 02 said:


> lux @ Sun Mar 02 said:
> 
> 
> > yeah yeah, its just that David's comment sounded a bit...well..."I have nothing to hide"...yeah, that way.
> ...



i like Randy.


----------



## aeneas (Mar 2, 2008)

lux @ Sun 02 Mar said:


> I think Vi Control is the right place where we can avoid hiding behind avatars


1) What is that would make VI Control "the right place where we can avoid hiding behind avatars"?
2) What would be one's benefit from avoiding to "hide behind avatars"?
3) Is "hiding behind avatars" something good or something bad? What would make that - 'good', or 'bad'?
4) Who will benefit from knowing personal info on other individuals? Also, what sort of benefit would that be?
5) How about a poll?


----------



## lux (Mar 2, 2008)

Aeneas, five questions to express a disagreement.

Ok, note taken, thats the reason of this thread.


----------



## aeneas (Mar 2, 2008)

lux @ Sun 02 Mar said:


> Aeneas, five questions to express a disagreement.
> 
> Ok, note taken, thats the reason of this thread.


What "note"?

Instead of assuming, try some answers to those questions.

Another one: What "reason" are you talking about? What is the reason of this thread? Is it: knowing personal info on individuals? Then, for what purpose?


----------



## lux (Mar 2, 2008)

aeneas @ Sun Mar 02 said:


> lux @ Sun 02 Mar said:
> 
> 
> > Aeneas, five questions to express a disagreement.
> ...



I have no interest to answer. Thanks for asking anyway and for expressing your opinion.

I'm interested to hear other member's ideas, so, keep em comin guys. and please lets keep this thread straight.


----------



## aeneas (Mar 2, 2008)

lux @ Sun 02 Mar said:


> aeneas @ Sun Mar 02 said:
> 
> 
> > lux @ Sun 02 Mar said:
> ...


Yes, avoid answers - that's "straight". That's "avoiding to hide".

edit: What opinion? I offered no opinion, but only a few simple and direct questions, plus the invitation to answer them.


----------



## synthetic (Mar 2, 2008)

Name was already my web link, now added to signature.


----------



## Fernando Warez (Mar 2, 2008)

Fuck that! Our criminal governments will soon force us to do it. Until then I'll stay anonymous. 

I really have to wonder why you're proposing this and what's you motivation? I haven't seen anything that warrants that. I find people responsible with what they say most of the time here. I know i try to be. And believe me when i say I'm holding back.


----------



## dcoscina (Mar 2, 2008)

Ashermusic @ Sun Mar 02 said:


> lux @ Sun Mar 02 said:
> 
> 
> > guys did i sound aggressive? why this accusation feeling?
> ...



Yeah I'm all good. I didn't mean to imply that others hide behind a screen name. I guess I just wanted to say that I use my own name as my screen name. 

If my post came across as a little snide, I do apologize though.


----------



## lux (Mar 2, 2008)

Fernando Warez @ Sun Mar 02 said:


> I really have to wonder why you're proposing this and what's you motivation?


I truely believe youre a terrorist and i'm figuring out how to pull off your real name.



I like speaking names when i talk to someone, so when i make a phone call, i usually start with my own name. Nothing special really, i just find it nice.


----------



## lux (Mar 2, 2008)

dcoscina @ Sun Mar 02 said:


> Ashermusic @ Sun Mar 02 said:
> 
> 
> > lux @ Sun Mar 02 said:
> ...



no apologies really, i'm famous for understanding no more than 35% of the words and sense of phrases from my American bros.


----------



## Peter Alexander (Mar 2, 2008)

I so badly want to write, "My name Jose Jimenez - I want to be an astronaut." Instead, I'll just admit that though I sign my name Peter Alexander, my real name, in fact, is Teddy Roosevelt.

Bully! >8o


----------



## aeneas (Mar 2, 2008)

lux @ Sun 02 Mar said:


> Fernando Warez @ Sun Mar 02 said:
> 
> 
> > Nothing special really, i just find it nice.


What I find nice is, when I am asked, by a stranger, a direct and simple *non-personal* question, I always do my best to answer. I just find that nice, nothing special to it.


----------



## Lpp (Mar 3, 2008)

here we go... it´s always been there

I
I
I
I
V


----------



## Blackster (Mar 3, 2008)

Well, here we go: My real name is Frank Herrlinger. 

I like 'Blackster' as a nickname, because that always was my name in multiplayer-games  .... but this is years ago .... *with a sigh* .... good old times


----------



## Scott Cairns (Mar 3, 2008)

josejherring @ Mon Mar 03 said:


> My screen name is josejherring but my real name is Nick Batzdorf.
> 
> Sorry for the confusion.



And my screen is Scott Cairns, but my real name is Jose Herring.

Anyone confused yet? :D 


Seriously though, Luca; I applaud your idea. Ive seen many gutless trolls hide behind obtuse screen names before.


----------



## wonshu (Mar 3, 2008)

I'm brian...

and my wife is also Brian!!



Best
Hans


----------



## jonathanparham (Mar 3, 2008)

Screen name is real name


----------



## rJames (Mar 3, 2008)

rJames = Ron James.

But I don't want anyone here giving it to the government. When they start rounding up composers, I want to have a running start.


----------



## Ed (Mar 3, 2008)

My screen name is Ed, short for David Arnold, short for Nicholas Dodd.


----------



## Waywyn (Mar 3, 2008)

It's all in the signature 

Well, laugh but "Waywyn" I found when I was using the "everchanging book of names" to find a character name for the online rpg "Dark Age of Camelot" a few years back. I liked it so much, I still use it as a nickname on forums.

*switching to a childs voice* Actually when I am getting famous, I will use this as my nom de plume ~o)


----------



## dcoscina (Mar 3, 2008)

My real name is Dmitri Shostakovich but I figured that a Russian name like that wouldn't be good for my rep so I changed it to David Coscina.


----------



## wonshu (Mar 3, 2008)

If you guys really think aeneas is going to post his/her name.... hmmm....

Funny though...


----------



## ComposerDude (Mar 3, 2008)

And after this thread we'll all be shocked to find out that Aeneas' name is Alfred E. Neas, or A. E. Neas all along...


----------



## Thonex (Mar 3, 2008)

ComposerDude @ Mon Mar 03 said:


> And after this thread we'll all be shocked to find out that Aeneas' name is Alfred E. Neas, or A. E. Neas all along...



:D Nice one Peter!!!!


----------



## José Herring (Mar 3, 2008)

I actually really like the idea of aliases. Thonex's real name is too hard to pronounce.......Kueretzet.....k,k,errrretx......see..Thonex is much easier.


----------



## Thonex (Mar 3, 2008)

josejherring @ Mon Mar 03 said:


> I actually really like the idea of aliases. Thonex's real name is too hard to pronounce.......Kueretzet.....k,k,errrretx......see..Thonex is much easier.



Yeah... and my last name was shortened when my dad escaped from Hungary in '48. It used to be Keresztes de Csíkbánkfalva. I swear to god!!


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Mar 3, 2008)

Nicholas Kenneth Peter Sherwood Batzdorf

Can you imagine going through life with a name like that?


----------



## Thonex (Mar 3, 2008)

Nick Batzdorf @ Mon Mar 03 said:


> Nicholas Kenneth Peter Sherwood Batzdorf
> 
> Can you imagine going through life with a name like that?



No... I can't.... Nick Batzdorf is horrible enough.... :lol: :lol: :D  :| :( :cry: ... who am I to talk... :cry:


----------



## Trev Parks (Mar 3, 2008)

Sherwood Batzdorf sounds pretty awesome. Quite like nothing else.


----------



## Scott Cairns (Mar 3, 2008)

Trev Parks @ Tue Mar 04 said:


> Sherwood Batzdorf sounds pretty awesome. Quite like nothing else.



Definetly sounds like someone who should be commanding tanks on the battlefield.


General Sherwood Batzdorf.


----------



## midphase (Mar 3, 2008)

Yes...but who is Choco?


----------



## IvanP (Mar 4, 2008)

Trev Parks @ Tue Mar 04 said:


> Sherwood Batzdorf sounds pretty awesome. Quite like nothing else.



Actually it sounds like a Monkey Island character to me 

Hey, Guybrush Threepwood, how you doing, man?

I'm fine, Sherwood Batzdorf, me wife just'ad anuda kid. Oh shit, look behind you, a monkey with two heads!


----------



## C.M.Dess (Mar 4, 2008)

XX


----------



## Jaap (Mar 4, 2008)

To everyones susprise....drumrolls.............run while you can......................still here?




At your own risk.....




My real name is Jaap Visser. So take a beer, relax, smoke a cigaret if you do that and I hope you all are still breathing. This must have been shocking news for you all :mrgreen:


----------



## redleicester (Mar 4, 2008)

The name's Leicester..... Red Leicester.


----------



## R. Soul (Mar 4, 2008)

I am Spartacus.


----------



## Ashermusic (Mar 4, 2008)

R. Soul @ Tue Mar 04 said:


> I am Spartacus.



Ah, a "That Thing You Do" reference. I love that film.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Mar 4, 2008)

I'm not an animal!

Well you're certainly not a man.


----------



## gravehill (Mar 6, 2008)

josejherring @ Tue Mar 04 said:


> I actually really like the idea of aliases. Thonex's real name is too hard to pronounce.......Kueretzet.....k,k,errrretx......see..Thonex is much easier.



LOL

I'm Marko Hautamäki and since ä's seem to be so difficult for all you non-Finns, I'm usually using Gravehill as internet pseudonym because - believe or not - it's the literal translation of Hautamäki.


----------



## Ashermusic (Mar 6, 2008)

Man, you Euro guys have some funny names. No wonder you make all that dreadful techno/trance crap. 

(I am joking about the names but not the techno.trance crap.)


----------



## Hannesdm (Mar 6, 2008)

My nickname is Hannesdm. 
Dm stands for De Maeyer, so my full name is: Hannes De Maeyer (loosely translated: The Mower 8) )


----------

